# Command and Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars



## stak19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

Im trying to run Command and Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars on Windows Vista Home Basic platform.

The game installed ok and plays the opening video sequence alright, when i try to play the first mission the game bombs out to Windows.

Vista error message appears saying that the game has stopped working. This is what its writing to the event viewer:

****
Faulting application cnc3game.dat, version 1.3.2615.35899, 
time stamp 0x562b029a, faulting module D3D9.DLL, version 6.0.6000.16386, 
time stamp 0x4549bcc1, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00189889, 
process id 0xf30, application start time 0x01c95975ffbae577.

****
cnc3game.dat 
1.3.2615.35899 
562b029a 
D3D9.DLL 
6.0.6000.16386 
4549bcc1 
c0000005 
00189889 
f30 
01c95975ffbae577 
****

Initially I thought it may be a problem with my graphics card, but would the game play to this point if this was the case??

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello stak19 and welcome to TSF 
please can u specify your system spec?
CPU, RAM, V-card
and also try to update ur V-card driver to the latest and get the official patch of the game


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

install latest DX 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en

re install your graphics card driver

run the game as XP SP2 and administrator

right click on the game's .exe, click properties then go to compatibility


----------



## stak19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for you suggestions....

To Mcninjaguy - I have the latest DX - version 6.0.26, i also tried running game as xp2 and administrator but same thing happened

I have a dell insprion laptop
dual core processor,1.73 GHz
2GB ram
Unsure of exact type of vcard - its integrated intel but not sure exact type - any way i can find that out??

I think it may be a prob with the vcard to be honest - i know integrated cards arent great for running games anyway....

Any further help or suggestions would be great...thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

To find out what your graphic card is, just press start and press RUN and type : dxdiag
then, choose Display, u must see the vcard manufacturer, the chip type, and the DAC type.
U can also use any third party software, like CPUz


----------



## stak19 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have an Intel GMA 950 card - Internal - 224MB Approx Total Memory

Current resolution - 1280x800 - 32bit 60Hz


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to download the latest patch for the game, it could fix the problem.

you can get it from here :

C&C 3 Patch 1.09

you need to register to Gamespot to get the patch, it's free to register.

Good Luck


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

CnC 3 doesn't support the Intel GMA. A few people have got it 'running' on XP, but every person I read about that can't run it is trying to do so on Vista (Keep in mind that not everyone can get it running on XP either).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

a lesson to be learned in buying a laptop 

NEVER buy a laptop with a intergrated graphics card


----------



## stak19 (Dec 9, 2008)

A lesson learned indeed, thanks for all your help, now to but myself a decent laptop lol


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok, I like ASUS laptops 
you can get a nice one for around $899
ATI 3650 graphics card
2ghz dual core CPU
4 gigs of ram
$900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220349

this one is the same as above pretty much but uses nvidia graphics card
$950
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393

this one is nice too
(just different cpu - 2.4 ghz)
$1150
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220461


----------

